# Official DICE MediaBridge iPod/iPhone Multimedia Hub Q/A Thread



## Joe Mauer (Mar 9, 2010)

Tom,

I would be interested in your thoughts on this part of johnsock's post:


johnsock said:


> Tom,
> 
> I just installed the MediaBridge (without Bluetooth) in my '08 M Coupe. The install was easy and the unit seems much less quirky than the Silverline I had in there before. Also, the *sound quality is noticeably improved* and I no longer get the annoying airplane mode warning messages from my iPhone....
> 
> [emphasis added by me]


Why would there be any difference in sound quality between MediaBridge and Silverline?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Joe Mauer said:


> Tom,
> 
> I would be interested in your thoughts on this part of johnsock's post:Why would there be any difference in sound quality between MediaBridge and Silverline?


There shouldn't be. Check to verify the EQ settings on the iPod are set to OFF.


----------



## 171960 (Oct 30, 2009)

Joe Mauer said:


> Tom,
> 
> I would be interested in your thoughts on this part of johnsock's post:Why would there be any difference in sound quality between MediaBridge and Silverline?


Audio connection between iPod and DICE: Silverline=Analog, MediaBridge=USB(Digital)
Audio connection between DICE and vehicle: Silverline=unshielded wires, MediaBridge=Shielded Coax audio grade cable

Above are some physical differences I noticed between the two. As far as my objective opinion of quality difference, the Silverline exhibited a good deal of noise in my vehicle (worse when connected via trunk interface, better when connected to radio directly) and the MediaBridge has completely eliminated all of this noise. I'm gonna call that an improvement in sound quality.

I did notice something else about the sound, though. It appears that the MediaBridge does not honor the Sound Check setting on the iPod. It may not be possible to Sound Check through the USB connection, but it would be nice.


----------



## Joe Mauer (Mar 9, 2010)

johnsock said:


> Audio connection between iPod and DICE: Silverline=Analog, MediaBridge=USB(Digital)
> Audio connection between DICE and vehicle: Silverline=unshielded wires, MediaBridge=Shielded Coax audio grade cable...


I am confused.

The email I got from the people at DICE says: "Our standard iPod integration kit and our MediaBridge kit run the same iPod interface."

If they have the same iPod interface, why do they use different cables?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Joe Mauer said:


> I am confused.
> 
> The email I got from the people at DICE says: "Our standard iPod integration kit and our MediaBridge kit run the same iPod interface."
> 
> If they have the same iPod interface, why do they use different cables?


Same Chipset on iPod features - but completely different interface.


----------



## AnotherGeezer (Dec 22, 2009)

I just wanted to update any of you ever thinking about using a GROM Audio IPod/Aux/USB adapter in your non-dsp e39. I've been working with the folks at GROM Audio for the past month trying to solve the "loss of communication" issue when the unit it in USB mode. I'm happy to report a great measure of success with F/W verion 31 and changing over to a SanDisk 2 gig stick.

The unit is performing as advertised now.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

*MediaBridge Firmware Update SVN 2997: 7.21.10*

*BMW MB-1000/1500
SVN: 2997
Release date: 07-21-10*










*Changes and improvements*
---------------------------
- Compatibility enhancement for 5/7/X5 vehicles - dip switch setting added for MID and Nav setting now supports both 16:9 and 4:3 displays
- iPod UNLOCKED message now indicates that name of Playlist, Artist, or Album is not available when the iPod is unlocked
- Menu under Bluetooth mode is now used to configure text announcement levels (none, phone only, default, enhanced), key combinations no longer available
- Announcements were added for PLAYLIST/ARTIST/ALBUM/PODCAST/AUDIOBOOK mode
- Announcements in Sirius are of the station name instead of song title.
- Text shows both artist and title information in Sirius mode
- Text announcements are now interrupted if a change occurs during the announcement
- Seek status message now appears when the system is looking for the next 
playable music file during USB memory playback
- Audio level changes are now stored and recalled correctly
- First character omission experienced on selected navigation displays is fixed
- Double init workaround added to fix unintended music routing to BT when both A2DP and Dock connections are active

*Known issues*
---------------------------
-You must wait for about 30 sec before removing a USB drive after ACC off to allow sufficient time to store playback position.

*Dice Firmware Update Link:* http://diceelectronics.com/fw-update.php


----------



## azaremba (Dec 23, 2008)

*Mediabridge Issues - BMW X3*

Have installed the Mediabridge in my 2007 X3 with the Sirius SCC1 and the latest IPOD NANO. I have also upgraded to the latest firmware (2997). I have navigation.

Note the following:

1) An earlier post indicated that the Font size changing randomly was addressed. It has not been fixed.

2) If the Intravee II can use the full screen, you guys have to be able to as well. One line of text just doesn't cut it.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

azaremba said:


> Have installed the Mediabridge in my 2007 X3 with the Sirius SCC1 and the latest IPOD NANO. I have also upgraded to the latest firmware (2997). I have navigation.
> 
> Note the following:
> 
> ...


This was corrected long ago in the Silverline modules, and ported over to the MediaBridge. Have you contacted DICE about the issue to see if they have a solution?


----------



## billings88 (Sep 25, 2010)

*2003 E39 540i mediabridge issues*

Tom,

A bit of background: I ordered a Mediabridge 1500, panel tool, and DSP adapter from EAS about four weeks ago. The order went smoothly but getting it from CA to OR took two weeks. Frustrating. When I recieved the package I was sent a Mediabridge 1000. Getting that sent back to you and getting the correct Mediabridge back to me took another 10 days. Finally I was able to install the Mediabridge last weekend. As it turns out, I do not need the DSP adapter and it is on its way back to EAS as I type. I hope that will go smoothly 

The installation went well and as expected. I did use the BSW youtube videos for assistance and wish that EAS had similar installation videos. It was helpful. After installation I reconnected the battery and used my iphone with the docking cable and successfully used the bluetooth phone.

A few issues have come up during the past week that are frustrating and hopefully you may be able to shed some light upon:

First, During my second journey in the car the Mediabridge was stuck on the AUX setting. I could not do anything to the iphone or head unit to switch to one of the other settings (USB or BT). In the end I had to disconnect and reconnect the battery. After this reset, my first selection was BT. But, now it is stuck on BT. I cannot switch to USB which I want to use so that I can connect the Iphone to the docking cable to charge while playing music. Again, I have to disconnect the battery to reset the system to switch modes. This is unacceptable.

Second, I agree with Azaremba, the text switching sizes on the size screen has not been fixed. The readout continually changes from large to small text and back again. Super frustrating. Also I agree that there is the entire nav screen that can be used and others are doing it. Dice should work on this functionality.

Any input from you on how to fix these two issues would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks,

Eric Hoffman
(billings88)


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

billings88 said:


> Tom,
> 
> A bit of background: I ordered a Mediabridge 1500, panel tool, and DSP adapter from EAS about four weeks ago. The order went smoothly but getting it from CA to OR took two weeks. Frustrating. When I recieved the package I was sent a Mediabridge 1000. Getting that sent back to you and getting the correct Mediabridge back to me took another 10 days. Finally I was able to install the Mediabridge last weekend. As it turns out, I do not need the DSP adapter and it is on its way back to EAS as I type. I hope that will go smoothly
> 
> ...


Eric,

When switching to MediaBridge (from AM/FM or CD), you have 5 seconds to press the << >> buttons to select which mode you wish to operate from the steering wheel or radio.

Has your Mediabridge module been registered/updated lately? There was a LOT of updates recently - there may be a chance this is all that is needed.

DICE's Firmware Support page can be found here: http://diceelectronics.com/fw-update.php


----------



## Call (Oct 16, 2006)

I have the following: 2003 325XI with Business CD unit; pre-wired for universal garage door opener, security system, phone and cd-changer. I want to be able to use Sirius Sat and a USB connection for thump drive music source. Please tell me what exactly I need to accomplish this and I will order it from you. The installation of the MediaBridge unit looks straight forward...just plug/play in the cd changer cables in the trunk. After that it looks a little fuzzy. Is an installation video available for the items you connect to the MediaBridge unit and how any wires are to be routed?

Thanks


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Call said:


> I have the following: 2003 325XI with Business CD unit; pre-wired for universal garage door opener, security system, phone and cd-changer. I want to be able to use Sirius Sat and a USB connection for thump drive music source. Please tell me what exactly I need to accomplish this and I will order it from you. The installation of the MediaBridge unit looks straight forward...just plug/play in the cd changer cables in the trunk. After that it looks a little fuzzy. Is an installation video available for the items you connect to the MediaBridge unit and how any wires are to be routed?
> 
> Thanks


Instructions are included with the kit, we can guide you along the way if needed.

Here's the kit you need:

*DICE - MediaBridge iPod/iPhone Multimedia Hub for e46 3-Series/M3 (Trunk Interface)*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?cPath=67&products_id=3544

Simply add the Sirius option and you will have everything you need.


----------



## Call (Oct 16, 2006)

I don't see anything that allows me to use the USB thumb drive. Does the thumb drive just plug into the hub or do I have to purchase something to run from the hub to the dash area? And as for adding the Sirius option...from where? Does it come from BMW or can I buy this device from say Best Buy?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Call said:


> I don't see anything that allows me to use the USB thumb drive. Does the thumb drive just plug into the hub or do I have to purchase something to run from the hub to the dash area? And as for adding the Sirius option...from where? Does it come from BMW or can I buy this device from say Best Buy?


A USB thumbdrive can be plugged into the MediaBridge unit (or provided extension cable) if desired.

If you choose the Sirius option, we will provide a receiver for you.


----------



## Call (Oct 16, 2006)

I completely understand now and will be ordering a unit tomorrow. Thanks for the help.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

*eas | DIY: DICE MediaBridge USB Data Port into Cigarette Lighter (overview)*

We installed the DICE MediaBridge unit into an e39 5-series the other day in which the customer had multiple devices he wished to use with the DICE unit.










The MediaBridge uses the OEM docking cable which plugs into the USB slot on the module, this allows an iPod or USB thumbdrive to be integrated within the system.

There is a 5 foot USB extension cable included with the MediaBridge, but we wanted a more OEM-like appearance when completed. It was then decided to place the USB data port into the cigarette lighter.

Items needed:

*DICE - MediaBridge iPod/iPhone Multimedia Hub (choose model)*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=dice+mediabridge&x=0&y=0

*eas - USB Data Port for Cigarette Lighter*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?cPath=67&products_id=3676

The same steps can be applied to the e46, let's begin:

*Stock storage track on e39 5-series[, showing pop-up cigarette lighter*









*Press out lighter socket from backside*









*Remove Cigarette lighter from plastic sleeve*









*With a hacksaw or cutting wheel, cut approximately 1" from top*









*Separate halves*









*Cut power to lower half of socket, retaining LED sleeve LED power leads*









*Press Plastic sleeve back into place*









*Press cigarette lighter socket back into place*









Thread USB data port through socket, plugging end into MediaBridge unit









*Completed install - with night illumination still present*









Hope this helps. Feel free to respond with any questions or comments.


----------



## 171960 (Oct 30, 2009)

tom @ eas said:


> *eas - USB Data Port for Cigarette Lighter*
> http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?cPath=67&products_id=3676


Tom,

Nice install!

Can you post some specs on the USB data port? I'm specifically looking to see if it can charge iPhone4 and/or iPad and what BMW models it can be used with.

Thanks!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

johnsock said:


> Tom,
> 
> Nice install!
> 
> ...


This is a data port for the MediaBridge, which has a male USB on the other end. When plugged into the MediaBridge, it will charge the device as well.

For those looking for a simple charging port and nothing else, the Belkin piece would be better suited:


----------



## 171960 (Oct 30, 2009)

tom @ eas said:


> This is a data port for the MediaBridge, which has a male USB on the other end. When plugged into the MediaBridge, it will charge the device as well.
> 
> For those looking for a simple charging port and nothing else, the Belkin piece would be better suited:


I have the Belkin adapter you mentioned above. It works fine, but is definitely not as clean an install as what you did with the MediaBridge data port. Do you think I could hack together the data port and the Belikin adapter to provide USB charging that was hard-wired into the cigarette lighter harness with the nice flush-mount install? I'm not afraid to disassemble parts, cut wires, or void warranties as long as the data port cable would fulfill the requirement.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

johnsock said:


> I have the Belkin adapter you mentioned above. It works fine, but is definitely not as clean an install as what you did with the MediaBridge data port. Do you think I could hack together the data port and the Belikin adapter to provide USB charging that was hard-wired into the cigarette lighter harness with the nice flush-mount install? I'm not afraid to disassemble parts, cut wires, or void warranties as long as the data port cable would fulfill the requirement.


Not unless you hardwire the belking piece behind the dash, we've done this before. Make sure you use the cigarette lighter leads as they are fused.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Two recent MediaBridge updates were released a short while ago:

BMW MB-1000/1500
Version: 3378
Release date: 11-03-10

Changes and improvements
---------------------------
-fixed intermittent wake-up bug introduced in update version 3346

-when switching away from USB memory playback shuffle is now deactivated

-removed undesired stop occurring at the end of the song in USB memory
playback triggered by a phone call or mode cycle

-----------------------------
* FIRMWARE RELEASE HISTORY *
-----------------------------

BMW MB-1000/1500
Version Number: 3346
Release date: 10-26-10

Changes and improvements
---------------------------
- USB mode remains active even if USB drive is detached. This eliminates the step of
having to select USB as active device after connecting USB memory or iPod/iPhone.
- USB memory playback resumes from the beginning of the last song. This playback position
is reset if a different drive is connected, or if the last song playing is moved or deleted,
and/or its path is changed. Adding or removing other songs without altering the path of the
last playing song will still resume playback.
- Fixed Sirius memorization that became inadvertently broken with update 3184
- Text announcement fix to avoid spelling out of "ALL ARTIST," etc msgs.
- Steering wheel phone controls updated: Voice Button Short Push = PickUp/HangUp,
Voice Button Long Hold = Voice Command (where supported by the phone).

DICE MediaBridge firmware update page can be found here: http://diceelectronics.com/fw-update.php


----------



## Touring Dude (Oct 16, 2005)

*6th Gen Nano compatibility*

Hi Tom!
As it turns out Santa brought me an early present in the form of a new Apple 6th Gen Nano. I see up to 5th gen being compatible on your website. Will my Nano work with the MediaBridge? I have a 2003 e39 Sport Wagon (no DSP) with an older Ice Link which worked fine with my older ipods which I recently unloaded in an e-bay Christmas frenzy.

Thanks!

Randy


----------



## SJC (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi Tom!

My wonderful wife got me a MediaBridge from EAS for Christmas, and it's installed and working wonderfully in my e39 540i without Nav, but I have a few questions (or perhaps feature requests):

1) Can the MediaBridge be set to autoplay music upon pairing? Currently I get into the car and it pairs with my iPhone 4 within about 10 seconds or so, but I have to watch for the display to show the pairing and then hold the speech button on the wheel, say the word "play" and then the music comes on. If the MediaBridge could send the play command as soon as it pairs this would be seamless as a music solution.

2) Is there a setting I'm missing to display the text on both the MID (centre console) and the screen under the speedometer? Right now it only displays under the speedometer, which is fine, but difficult for passengers to see what's being displayed. 

3) Every once in a while the sound will come out muffled, like the treble has been stripped from it, and this happens with the MediaBridge voice overlay as well, so I don't think it's the iPhone or bluetooth connection. If I switch to FM and then back, or just wait a bit (perhaps 20 seconds?) it will correct itself, but fairly odd. Feels like a firmware issue (car isn't moving during this, so wires shouldn't be a factor).

Other than these, great product - Might buy a second one for our X5!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Touring Dude said:


> Hi Tom!
> As it turns out Santa brought me an early present in the form of a new Apple 6th Gen Nano. I see up to 5th gen being compatible on your website. Will my Nano work with the MediaBridge? I have a 2003 e39 Sport Wagon (no DSP) with an older Ice Link which worked fine with my older ipods which I recently unloaded in an e-bay Christmas frenzy.
> 
> Thanks!
> ...


6th Gen Nanos are compatible as well, we'll have the compatibility chart updated soon.


----------



## smedrick (Jun 15, 2010)

Another husband who received a new MediaBridge for Christmas here. I used to have an old DICE iPod kit installed in my 2004 M3 with the Business CD stereo. It was working brilliantly until a year or two ago and then it would die while in operation, or not turn off when I shut the car off. A simple disconnect of the DICE unit from the harness would fix it, but that meant I had to keep it out where I could get to it easily.

Anyway, my wife decided to get me the new MediaBridge 1000 and I ordered the direct-to-radio harness from EAS. I just installed it, same as I did for the old one, but I'm having difficulty with the iPod. I have a 4th Gen click wheel monochrome (it's a dinosaur but it survives the elements well) with up-to-date firmware and when I connect it to the MediaBridge it only plays in USB mode. I've tried putting it on Hold and off Hold, but it doesn't seem to make a difference. Am I doing something wrong?

I'm hoping the MB behaves the same as my previous DICE unit. Being able to control the iPod from the steering wheel (just track up and down) and the iPod wheel are a definite must. Also, are there options to not charge at all after turning the car off? The M3 is very finicky about battery use and when the old DICE unit worked, I could watch the iPod screen turn off as I locked the doors.


----------



## 1972ford (Jun 5, 2009)

Hi, I'm joining the Christmas present list here... got a MediaBridge for christmas and I plugged it in to my car quickly before taking a trip over this past weekend. I did disconnect the battery for a few minutes after initially plugging it in to make sure it was working, but it still behaves a little funny. 

I have a 2001 325xi wagon with business cd, and I have an iphone 4, my wife has an iphone 3gs, and I have an older ipod (clickwheel, can play videos, not sure which gen - 4th / 5th?). 

What works: the bluetooth connection to either one of our iphones works great for playing music, and phone calls. The track buttons skip tracks, on the steering wheel, head unit, and on the iphone too. This is great, it plays music clearly and requires no visible wires. I can skip tracks but still control the important functions with the phone itself. 

What doesn't work: The head unit interface is quirky, like, when I'm playing music through bluetooth and I want to shut the head unit off, it doesn't work on the first time I press the power button, but maybe on the third. Same goes for switching sources, if I want to switch to the radio, for example, it might take 3 or 4 times pressing the FM button for it to switch. Not a big deal, but kind of annoying. The other problem I'm having is with the sound level through USB. I tried both iphones and my ipod also, and they all have the same distortion, as if the volume / input level is too high. I read the instructions and got into the controls to change the volume (also very quirky, need to press buttons 2-5 times before they act), and the display says "volume -2, volume -3, volume: min but the distortion is the same. 

What's my best option? The f/w version is 3378. I plan to disconnect the battery again for a few minutes, and try again... I also am considering buying a head unit from a newer model e46 off ebay or something, is that likely to help? Or would it even work? 

Thanks in advance for any help or guidance... overall I think it's a great product and it makes my 10 year old car more electronically advanced than I could have hoped, if the bugs can be worked out!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

smedrick said:


> Another husband who received a new MediaBridge for Christmas here. I used to have an old DICE iPod kit installed in my 2004 M3 with the Business CD stereo. It was working brilliantly until a year or two ago and then it would die while in operation, or not turn off when I shut the car off. A simple disconnect of the DICE unit from the harness would fix it, but that meant I had to keep it out where I could get to it easily.
> 
> Anyway, my wife decided to get me the new MediaBridge 1000 and I ordered the direct-to-radio harness from EAS. I just installed it, same as I did for the old one, but I'm having difficulty with the iPod. I have a 4th Gen click wheel monochrome (it's a dinosaur but it survives the elements well) with up-to-date firmware and when I connect it to the MediaBridge it only plays in USB mode. I've tried putting it on Hold and off Hold, but it doesn't seem to make a difference. Am I doing something wrong?
> 
> I'm hoping the MB behaves the same as my previous DICE unit. Being able to control the iPod from the steering wheel (just track up and down) and the iPod wheel are a definite must. Also, are there options to not charge at all after turning the car off? The M3 is very finicky about battery use and when the old DICE unit worked, I could watch the iPod screen turn off as I locked the doors.


Congrats on the mew MediaBridge. As a safety precaution to prevent battery drain (especially in older vehicles), charging will stop as soon as the ignition is cut.



1972ford said:


> Hi, I'm joining the Christmas present list here... got a MediaBridge for christmas and I plugged it in to my car quickly before taking a trip over this past weekend. I did disconnect the battery for a few minutes after initially plugging it in to make sure it was working, but it still behaves a little funny.
> 
> I have a 2001 325xi wagon with business cd, and I have an iphone 4, my wife has an iphone 3gs, and I have an older ipod (clickwheel, can play videos, not sure which gen - 4th / 5th?).
> 
> ...


Business CD and Cassette radios manufactured 2001 and earlier will require a double-button press for commands (2002+ radios do not), however the power button (pressing the volume knob) shouldn't be one of them.


----------



## 1972ford (Jun 5, 2009)

tom @ eas said:


> Business CD and Cassette radios manufactured 2001 and earlier will require a double-button press for commands (2002+ radios do not), however the power button (pressing the volume knob) shouldn't be one of them.


Any thoughts on the distortion?

I remembered I have a newer head unit that needs some minor repair to work, I might try that to see what happens. IIRC, I need an antenna adapter though...


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

1972ford said:


> Any thoughts on the distortion?
> 
> I remembered I have a newer head unit that needs some minor repair to work, I might try that to see what happens. IIRC, I need an antenna adapter though...


You shouldn't have any distortion on a line out connection. Make sure the iPod's EQ settings are set to OFF.


----------



## 1972ford (Jun 5, 2009)

The eq settings were all off, I double checked that, still distorted... however I swapped in the newer head unit and it's way better. The functions work more smoothly, although still a little clunky, and the distortion is gone.

Not that all 1999-2001 head units will behave the same, but I have to say the newer one seemed to make all the difference. 


[email protected] - is the antenna adapter something you guys sell by itself, not as part of a kit? I definitely need one, I don't really want to cut and solder, in case I go back to the old one to sell the car or something.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

1972ford said:


> The eq settings were all off, I double checked that, still distorted... however I swapped in the newer head unit and it's way better. The functions work more smoothly, although still a little clunky, and the distortion is gone.
> 
> Not that all 1999-2001 head units will behave the same, but I have to say the newer one seemed to make all the difference.
> 
> [email protected] - is the antenna adapter something you guys sell by itself, not as part of a kit? I definitely need one, I don't really want to cut and solder, in case I go back to the old one to sell the car or something.


Yes, we have them here on the site:

*BMW Business CD Radio Antenna Adapter*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?cPath=67&products_id=292


----------



## 1972ford (Jun 5, 2009)

tom @ eas said:


> Yes, we have them here on the site:
> 
> *BMW Business CD Radio Antenna Adapter*
> http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?cPath=67&products_id=292


Ordered. Thanks!


----------



## SJC (Jul 10, 2006)

SJC said:


> Hi Tom!
> 
> My wonderful wife got me a MediaBridge from EAS for Christmas, and it's installed and working wonderfully in my e39 540i without Nav, but I have a few questions (or perhaps feature requests):
> 
> ...


Any thoughts on the above questions? :dunno:

#3 hasn't happened in a while, a few cutouts, but it's generally good so no worries there...


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

SJC said:


> Any thoughts on the above questions? :dunno:
> 
> #3 hasn't happened in a while, a few cutouts, but it's generally good so no worries there...


I have an e46 radio on the bench, I'm not able to recreate the problem. I would recommend contacting DICE to speak directly with a technician on your issue.

DICE can be contacted at 888.342.3999 or by email at [email protected].


----------



## grecni (Jan 25, 2011)

*MediaBridge and Blackberry*

I just bought an used 330xi. I immediately bought a Mediabridge with bluetooth for it. I'm very pleased with the device so far but thought I would share a problem I ran into and the solution.

When I completed the install the ipod worked just fine. I was able to use all the controls. Then I paired my Blackberry Bold and it also worked fine. I was able to make and receive calls. But then I tried using the ipod and having the Blackberry paired at the same time. In this configuration the ipod controls did not work. I was only able to see one Artist or Album and select from only a couple of songs. If I turned off bluetooth on my phone then the ipod controls would work again.

I finally figured it was because the Blackberry was connecting both as a phone and an audio source. This is easily corrected.

With the Blackberry paired, select Options and the Bluetooth. Highlight the MEDIABRIDGE entry and then click the menu button (or select the MEDIABRIDGE device and then select Full Menu). From the menu select Options and then scroll down until you find the Audio Source option. Deselect this option and save your changes. Now the ipod controls should work and the phone should work.


----------



## Touring Dude (Oct 16, 2005)

tom @ eas said:


> 6th Gen Nanos are compatible as well, we'll have the compatibility chart updated soon.


Couple of more questions before I send my wife to order one for my birthday tomorrow! My fault the present will be late...........

I am planning on ordering the trunk interface and the data port for my Wagon, is this the right way to go? I would imagine the microphone is separate, does it mount in the factory location?

Thanks

Randy


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Touring Dude said:


> Couple of more questions before I send my wife to order one for my birthday tomorrow! My fault the present will be late...........
> 
> I am planning on ordering the trunk interface and the data port for my Wagon, is this the right way to go? I would imagine the microphone is separate, does it mount in the factory location?
> 
> ...


On the tourings, the radio interface kit is much easier to install (provided you do not have NAV).

Is your touring equipped with DSP?


----------



## Touring Dude (Oct 16, 2005)

tom @ eas said:


> On the tourings, the radio interface kit is much easier to install (provided you do not have NAV).
> 
> Is your touring equipped with DSP?


Nope, no Nav and no DSP.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Touring Dude said:


> Nope, no Nav and no DSP.


Definitely choose the radio interface. The False floor in the tourings make wire routing a bit more of a hassle than your typical 5er Sedan.


----------

